

Circle (YC W11) –  If Highlight And Path Had A Beautiful Ambient Location Child - dwynings
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/11/circle-if-highlight-and-path-had-a-beautiful-ambient-location-child/

======
mikek
This is a gorgeous app - look at that icon.

Evan Reas is incredibly driven and is going to make _something_ work via sheer
force of will.

~~~
dmix
> going to make something work via sheer force of will

Ha I remember thinking that was possible when I started building companies.

Turns out it takes will + many years.

~~~
emreas
Both elements are necessary. The time is an unknown variable, but the great
thing about startups is as long as you have the will and keep pushing (and
learning), something will work.

------
xxnode
What happened to Likealittle and LAL?

~~~
aneth
Likealittle seems to have died. It was a very clever, savvily marketed, but
faddish idea that probably could have been leveraged into a college dating
platform, but the product never seems to have evolved.

<http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/likealittle.com>

Circle looks like a great pivot though. From my brief experiment with
Highlight (deleted for being a useless battery drain,) this looks like it got
a few more things right.

~~~
loceng
Had nothing to do with faddish idea. They dramatically changed the design and
that killed it.

~~~
musHo_sk
We stop working on that (pivoted to Circle), redesign didn't affect that.

------
pazimzadeh
Outside of Google, it's rare to see a seriffed font for branding in this kind
of app. It stands out.

<http://getarrived.com> is a similar app.

------
czzarr
this actually looks pretty good, first time I say this for a location-baed
app.

~~~
musHo_sk
Well appreciated :)

------
papaver
does anyone else think its weird that the majority of the reviews are either 5
stars or 1 stars?

------
mohitm86
love the UX.

